# a little break from Brahms 3



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Franz Joseph Haydn
Piano Sonata No 31 in A-flat major, Hob XVI-46*

1 Allegro moderato
2 Adagio
3 Finale. Presto

Ivo Pogorelich, piano

Good presentation and performance, and the sound is very good.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major, Op. 53 "Waldstein"*

I. Allegro con brio
II. Introduzione. Adagio molto - attacca
III. Rondo. Allegretto moderato - Prestissimo

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Claudio Arrau (1903-1991)

A little vintage, so the sound is not so good. But a legend is playing, and what a performance!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Evgeny Kissin playing "La Campanella" 
The Royal Albert﻿ Hall, London, August 1997*

La campanella (meaning "The Little Bell") is the nickname given to the third of six Grandes études de Paganini ("Grand Paganini Etudes"), S. 141 (1851), composed by Franz Liszt. This piece is a revision of an earlier version from 1838, the Études d'exécution transcendente d'après Paganini, S. 140. Its melody comes from the final movement of Niccolò Paganini's Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, where the tune was reinforced by a little handbell.

Appart from Kissins hair, this is an amazing experience!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*XVI International Chopin Piano Competition 2010 (Round II) - Daniil Trifonov - Chopin Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise in E flat major Op. 22*


----------

